# fresh meat



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome!

YOU ARE NEXT!










( yes, that picture is real  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Seymour represent!

Welcome.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

forgot to ask 
any thing noobs are required to do when they join?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As a n00b you are required to post nekked pictures of your hot girlfriend or sister. No exceptions.


Funny though, no one has done it yet. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahahahah
no sister or gf 
but if you guys want porn it can be provided (the normal HMT intro)


----------

